# Chihuahua Vaccination Schedule



## bella2013 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi. I was just wondering, for future reference, what is the recommended Chihuahua puppy vaccination schedule? Thanks.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I vaccinate my puppies at 10 1/2, 13 1/2 and 17 weeks of age. Rabies after 6 months.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Percy was vaccinated at 8 weeks, 12 weeks and 16 weeks. He'll be getting his rabies vaccine next week.


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

That's a good question. The breeder said she gave Tucker a shot already @ 6 weeks & I thought that was kinda young. I wonder if I should wait a while for his second one.


Tucker's mommy


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Puppy shots at 8, 12, 16 weeks.

Rabies at 5-6 months. 

Boosters at one year old. Some skip this step and begin titers. 

I will be doing titers after one year and avoiding vaccines except for rabies, which is required for law. 

THE MOST IMPORTANT THING: DO NOT GET MORE THAN ONE SHOT IN THE SAME DAY. Many vets will do rabies at the same time as the last puppy shots, but that can be very dangerous for our tiny little dogs. 

Amylounell: The problem with vaccines at 6 weeks is that the puppies are still being protected by mom's antibodies. Vaccines only work AFTER mom's antibodies have worn off. That is why they give multiple puppy shots. Different puppies lose mom's immunity at different times, and once it is gone they are at risk unless they are vaccinated. That is why NO puppy should be allowed to walk in public places or be around other dogs until they have received all of their puppy shots. It is to ensure that they are protected.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

My dogs were vaccinated for DHPP at 8, 12, and 16 weeks. They both had a 1 year booster, and after that they will be titered every 3 years for DHPP instead of vaccinated. They both received rabies at 6 months, again 1 year later, and then every 3 years as required by the law. I do not vaccinate for bordetella or leptospirosis.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

8,12,16 weeks here and Rabies was given with the 16 week one.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

When to give rabies can also depend on state law. In my state, California, dogs are supposed to be vaccinated against rabies at 4 months.


----------

